# My build thread for my new enclosure! 8'x4'x4' content :)



## SmitJester (Dec 2, 2011)

Well after all the hassle Jester has gone through I thought I would treat him to a new large enclosure. Having nearly lost a leg (still not out of the woods unfortunately) I decided that he needs a nice luxury pad to rest up in  

First thing I bought was the electronics being the most expensive part.

Arcadia Ceramic Lampholder and Bracket
Pro Rep Ceramic Heater Guard Black
ZooMed Dimmable Clamp Lamp 25cm
ZooMed Dimmable Clamp Lamp 25cm
ZooMed Clamp Lamp Safety Cover 25cm	
ZooMed Clamp Lamp Safety Cover 25cm	
Exo Terra NightGlo Moonlight Lamp 75W	
T Rex Active UV Heat Bulb 275w	
Lucky Reptile Heat Dark Spot 250W
Exo Terra SunGlo Tight Beam Spot 150W	
Habistat Twin Thermostat 2x 300W
Komodo Habitat Thermometer
Komodo Habitat Humidity Gauge

And I'm currently bidding on a 'lucky reptile super rain misting system and humidity controller'. Let's just say that he is being treated for Christmas! 

Currently coming to a grand total of £350 ! 

At the weekend I shall be purchasing the wood for the build so it can all get started  

I will update with pictures as soon as possible


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see your build. Looks like you might have went a bit overboard on the heat though.


----------



## SmitJester (Dec 2, 2011)

I know, I got the bulbs to test out different variations such as

Day, MVB and spot
Night, ceramic and night bulb?

I thought I would work nicely?


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah, I see. Makes sense than.


----------



## SmitJester (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I just need sort the times out aswell


----------

